

#GamerGate's Detractors Aren't Doing Themselves Any Favors - 5trokerac3
http://www.exitevent.com/article/gamergates-detractors-arent-doing-themselves-any-favors-101014

======
zimpenfish
Except, though, this has been going on for -decades- and there was no
organised campaign until the sudden miraculous pivot of the gamergaters when
people started noting and calling out their harassment bullshit.

------
jonifico
I'm sure FIFA is a massive example of this. Pretty much anything by, EA, come
to that.

